# Digestion



## xxRAGExx (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey all have been seeing a lot about digestive enzymes lately.

It was sparked by Wade Lightheart (Vegan Bodybuilder Champion). He came up with a supp called Masszymes. He has a very plausible background and scientific study to his approach, which is composed of interesting studies. For instance how cooked food does not consist of digestive enzymes because they are destroyed through being cooked( which is understandable because cooking destroys a lot of vitamins) So as little as 30%(?) Of all protein is being absorbed. 

He begins to say that in order to digest food, your body will create enzymes from your protein in your muscles. His supplement supposedly supplies the body with enzymes to full breakdown and utilize all protein.

However, all being said, any reviews or thoughts?

Thank you!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 22, 2015)

If you have a pancreas then you are digesting your food just fine.  Just another bullshit supplement that 99% of people don't need

As for those with issues with the pancreas, REAL digestive enzymes will run you about 500 bucks per month. These aren't cheap substances.

Also a few problems with his claims -cooked food doesn't contain digestive enzymes. Well duh.  It's food not an organ responsible for digestion.  And vitamins/protein relationship you gave I don't really follow.


----------



## xxRAGExx (Jun 22, 2015)

I meant it as just a simple statement of the loss of nutrients by cooking food.

I appreciate the response though, pretty blunt but it covered the necessary info I needed to know. Haha

So would there be any benefit to taking any time of supps to help with digestion?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 22, 2015)

I would find a new person to get info from. This guy has no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## xxRAGExx (Jun 22, 2015)

Would you elaborate on the subject then? I seem to be stuck between a rock and a hard place. 

I was just reading on the pancreas and how it plays a big role in digestion and absorbtion of the nutrients, just looking for some good info.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 22, 2015)

Sure thing. 

To start, why do you think you need digestive enzymes or anything else for that matter to aid in digestion?


----------



## xxRAGExx (Jun 22, 2015)

To utilize protein better, if that's even possible. To make a point, I wasn't aware of the significant role that the pancreas has in bodybuilding. I admit I should have looked the shit up better. I also didn't know you were speaking of the Vegan bodybuilder, I thought you were speaking of the above poster.


----------



## xxRAGExx (Jun 22, 2015)

Protein synthesis?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 22, 2015)

xxRAGExx said:


> To utilize protein better, if that's even possible. To make a point, I wasn't aware of the significant role that the pancreas has in bodybuilding. I admit I should have looked the shit up better. I also didn't know you were speaking of the Vegan bodybuilder, I thought you were speaking of the above poster.





xxRAGExx said:


> Protein synthesis?



Yes I was speaking about the vegan BBer not PillarOfBalance. 

What interests you about digestive enzymes that you're considering taking them when you're not sure they can even increase protein synthesis? I'm not making fun of you here. I just want you to follow my train of thought. 

Protein is primarily digested in the small intestine but all digestion begins with your teeth. It's an entire process from the teeth breaking foods down into smaller portions, to saliva, to your stomach, etc. It's a complex process but the body is very good at it. If you did have digestion issues you'd notice it in your shits, upset stomach a lot, gaseous, nutrient deficiencies, etc. 

And if your digestive system is working fine you're not going to see any benefits from giving it a boost...especially a dietary boost. The enzymes you need to break down food are made by your body. Very little of the enzymes you eat through food or supplementation will ever make it intact to where it needs to be to work but since your body is already so good at making the enzymes it needs it doesn't matter. Basically, you're only going to see a benefit out of digestive enzymes if you have digestion issues currently


----------



## finacat (Jun 22, 2015)

digestion is a huge topic

first gluten and grains **** digestion. Gluten prevents absorption of macro/micronutrients , causes autoimmune response ,  cant be digested well
it ****s up everything

you need to fix stomach linning, probiotics / apple cider vinegar before meals / ginger / glutamine
you need to fix thyroid: coconut oil / brazil nuts / iodine (iodized sea salt)

this will all help over time, foods that bloat you make you gassy you cant digest them well stop eating them
digestive enzymes are good as well, but they are bandaid for larger issues

im sure i forgot some things but good start


----------



## xxRAGExx (Jun 23, 2015)

Okay. I'm following, and I was considering taking them prior to this thread, but I understand clearly now. My question of protein synthesis was more of what can help with it, not that I was going to try to achieve with those.

Thank you for the response though!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 23, 2015)

xxRAGExx said:


> Okay. I'm following, and I was considering taking them prior to this thread, but I understand clearly now. My question of protein synthesis was more of what can help with it, not that I was going to try to achieve with those.
> 
> Thank you for the response though!



Besides diet (getting enough protein in), training (maximizing your hormonal response to training stimulus), and gear (steroids) I don't think there's much you can do to increase protein synthesis.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 23, 2015)

O





finacat said:


> digestion is a huge topic
> 
> first gluten and grains **** digestion. Gluten prevents absorption of macro/micronutrients , causes autoimmune response ,  cant be digested well
> it ****s up everything
> ...



Have you tried the apple cider to ease your stomach before? I've had it recommended but never tried it.


----------

